

The Enigma of Chinese Medicine - danso
http://opinionator.blogs.nytimes.com/2013/09/28/the-enigma-of-chinese-medicine/?ref=opinion

======
tommmmmm
>Even a person as well versed in induction and deduction as Arthur Conan Doyle
believed that the death of Lord Carnarvon, the patron of the Tutankhamen
expedition, may have been caused by a pharaoh’s curse.

I'm not sure he's the best example of a skeptic, given his belief in the
Cottingley Fairies
([http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cottingley_Fairies](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cottingley_Fairies))

